# Awaiting GASCO start date....



## Cas04 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi there I was hoping anyone to help me with a few things....
I'm waiting for a start date with GASCO and will be working out of habshan, I have been offered a relocation package and il be moving my wife and 2 boys out there with me. The questions I have and would greatly appreciate help with is as follows.....
1. How long is it before I can move my family out?
2. I have 130000 UAD a year for housing allowence, we don't want to be in apartments so can anyone suggest places to look at for housing?
3. My son will be four in September and we are wondering if anyone could suggest a good school for him to attend.
4. Any other help or insight to how things work out there would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

The GASCO site is a long way from Dubai. It's an hour and a half drive from the other side of Abu Dhabi. I'm not sure if anyone here will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## Engineer (Jan 13, 2012)

> The GASCO site is a long way from Dubai. It's an hour and a half drive from the other side of Abu Dhabi.


Sure is mate


----------



## Cas04 (Jul 24, 2012)

Cheers guys, I'm aware of the distance from habshan to Dubai but I plan on living in Abu dhabi, sorry I should of said. I have heard that al reef is a good place to live, I'm just wanting more options, your help would be appreciated.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

I have connections there and might have some information for you by tomorrow evening.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Cas04 (Jul 24, 2012)

That's fantastic and appreciated.


----------



## Beamrider (May 18, 2012)

Hi, just a quick note to say I haven't forgotten, I just couldn't speak with my connections. I'll post news as soon as I get them.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Cas, I assume your on a 5 day on 3 days off rotation? Typically there is a coach that leaves Abu Dhabi everyday to go to Habshan from Gasco. You can either take the coach of drive their your self. When you stay onsite, you cannot leave the compound without special permission, so typically driving would be pointless since your car will sit there for a few days, but I do have friends that do it. 

Habshan would be something like 4 hours from Dubai if you where to live there.


----------



## singh.amit06 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hii all,
I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.

Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?


----------



## singh.amit06 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hii all,
I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.

Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?


----------



## Eiffel (Jan 12, 2013)

singh.amit06 said:


> Hii all,
> I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
> I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.
> 
> Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?



Hello Amit...just wanted to ask if they pay for your return flight when you go for the interview...as I had a phone interview which I passed but they say they will decide everything after I come for a personal interview...it all takes so long as I haven't heard from them yet either..


----------



## mugta (Feb 26, 2013)

singh.amit06 said:


> Hii all,
> I am new to join this forum. Good to find so many people from Gasco. My interview was conducted in Abu Dhadi for post of inspection engineer for Gasco, Habshan site. Interview was conducted on 8th Aug and medical on 9th Aug. Then i was asked to leave back to India and the HR person said that they will communicate further on mail but i am waiting till today and did'nt got any mail from them.
> I also sent a mail to them regarding any developments but to my despair no reply from them.
> 
> Any comments from any one regarding my case. How much time they take to send the offer letter after the interview is cleared?


hi
am new here
i have an interview as instrument and control engineer gasco any one can help for how to prepare


----------

